# anyone had 2 m/cs and gone on to have healthy preg



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi there all of you,

am trying to work out whether to give up the ghost or not...

Have any of you older ladies out there had any experience of multiple miscarriage and then gone on to have a healthy viable pregnancy?

I've had 2 successful ivfs with BFPs, but miscarried both at 7 weeks. THis recent one was probably lost earlier but had d&c after 7 week scan revealed non-viable.

I am pretty sure at this stage that I don't want to go the donor egg route. But am trying to decide whether to give it one last go (i always promised at the beginning that 3 attempts was my limit).

My consultant has agreed to "a few blood tests" (miscarriage related) on myself and DP, but is fairly confident that the problem is my ancient eggs. My instinct is that he is right. 

I guess it's just a question of whether I'm lucky enough to hatch one of the few remaining health eggs...

Any one out there able to advise, or any words of encouragement (or the opposite!)?

lots of love Sue xxx


----------



## geegee (Nov 5, 2006)

Sue, 

Sorry, can't share your pain exactly as only time I was pregnant it was ectopic.  2 previous IVF and 3 IUI attempts were never successful - hoping and praying for good news on 16th, but feel age is not on my side as 11 eggs collected and only 2 embryos did what they needed to for ET.

If you've set your sights on 3rd time then go for it if you feel mentally strong enough.  But if you don't, living with the 'what if...' might be unbearable.

My DP convinced me of this which is why after 10 years of living without any treatment regime I'm prepared to give it another go.  

Problem is none of us know what's around the corner - the next time might be your time.

Not much comfort but sending some     all the same.


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi,  I am no longer trying with my own eggs but just a few months ago when through the same questions you are having.

Here is a list of things I saved that I often refer back to.... maybe it can be of some help to you. I have still yet to have had all these tests done and have had many treatments.  WIsh I had had this list before I started though. 

-----
Have you had all of the following tests? If not, why not?
1. Semen analysis (repeat semen analysis if abnormal in any way) to include testing for antisperm antibodies.
2. Blood tests for FSH, LH, prolactin, and AMH ( anti Mullerian Hormone), testosterone and thyroid tests (during day 1 to 5 of menses).  
3. Blood test for progesterone (day 21 to 23 of your cycle).
4. Vaginal ultrasound scan in a natural cycle between day 10 and 14 of menses.
5. Post coital test timed accurately with ultrasound or urine testing.
6. Laparoscopy and dye test (HSG, if laparoscopy inconclusive).
7. Hysteroscopy: preferably at the time of laparoscopy between day 5 and 10 of menses.
8. Endometrial biopsy: Where a sample is taken from inside the womb, to check for normal developments of the womb lining. This test should ideally be performed after accurate ovulation timing, between day 4 and 7 post ovulation.
9. Doppler ultrasound studies of the uterus; to check for normal blood flow responses of the uterus in your natural ovulation cycle. 50% of women who have failed to concieve despite 3 or more IVF attempts, have poor uterine blood flow.
10. Blood tests for antisperm antibodies if the female partner has cervical hostility or if the male partner has had reversal of sterilisation or low sperm motility.
Definition-Many conditions within the uterus can interfere with the implantation process of embryos. These factors are often missed because routine laparoscopy and dye studies cannot reveal problems within the uterine cavity itself. Uterine factors include polyps, fibroids, endometritis (inflammation) and adhesions.
Some women are born with a double uterus or a partition (septum) within the uterus. These can interfere with effective development of the endometrium (womb-lining) and unless corrected, may result in failure of success despite IVF.
Investigations---Vaginal ultrasound will pick up most intrauterine problems. 
------Hysteroscopy is the definitive investigation to diagnose problems within the uterus; but this should be performed at the right time of the menstrual cycle, day 5 to 10 (i.e. soon after the period has stopped) because a thick womb lining interferes with accurate diagnosis. 
-----Doppler ( blood flow) ultrasound studies will detect functional problems within the muscle wall of the uterus. Poor uterine blood flow is a cause of failed IVF in 50% of women who have had 3 or more failed IVF attempts! 
Questions----Have you had vaginal ultrasound examination performed at the correct time of your menstrual cycle to look for intrauterine factors? -------Have you had a hysteroscopy, at the correct time of your menstrual cycle? 
TREATMENT OPTIONS - SURGERY OR DRUG TREATMENT?-Nearly all intrauterine problems can be solved today by hysteroscopic surgery. This technique involves the use of a telescope, inserted through the vagina, via the cervix, into the uterine cavity. Specialised instruments, laser or diathermy (electrical heat) can be delivered via the hysteroscope to clear intrauterine pathology. This surgery is usually performed as "day case" surgery and normal activity can be resumed within 2 to 7 days.  Drug treatment (hormones) may be indicated to enlarge a small uterine cavity, to thicken or thin, the lining of the womb or increase the blood flow within the uterus muscle.


----------



## raffles (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi Sue
I had 2 m/c's both natural pregnancies, (both times found out I was pregnant just before due to start tx) I then had ICSI in 2005 and gave birth to Beth in December 2005.

Not sure if this helps much but, sending you plenty of    

Good luck

Raffles


----------



## laraboo (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi sue I had 3 m/cs all early then had a natural pregnancy in 2003 ( aged 44) and have a beautiful 3 yr old daughter Im still hoping to get pg again hope this helps just try and stay pos it will happen
Laraboo X


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Sue
Best of luck in your decision making, it is very difficult at at 42 I appreciate where you are coming from (think have written to you before!) anyway I have had to natural m/c the last of which was Jan 04 and nothing since but am very near the end of my two week wait after my first IUI so fingers crossed and I can let you know.
Looks like you have some success stories to read and b123 infor is very imformative.
I personally would give it one more go if you can afford it, before coming on here was only going to do one IUI but think we will go for more now.  Not sure about the egg donor route as once again reading some of the things on here has changed my perspecitive on that too.  good luck in your decision
take care
susie


----------



## SUESUE (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi Sue,

I suffered 5 m/c's whilst on clomid, went on to have 2 IUI's and 3 IVF which were all negative. Whilst waiting for IVF donor cycle ( last go ) I fell naturally at 42. I feel blessed with my son who is now 14 months.
I had a few back problems so my gp put me on tablets that completely relaxed me so much that I am still in shock and am currently 11 weeks and 4 days pregnant at 44.

Sending all the girls over 40     


   

Take care

SueSue


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Sue 
That is just amazing!!!  Well done!  
b123


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Have you thought about trying PGS?

x


----------



## SUESUE (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi ladies

Thought I would let you know that unfortunately this pregnancy has ended at 13 weeks, baby stopped growing at 10w. We are devastated but feel honoured that we have our 14m Ds .We know it is natures wayand will come to terms then try again, Cherie Blair managed it so there is hope there.


Best wishes to you all

Sue


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

oh Sue I'm so sorry love - only just saw this post. It's such a cruel thing to happen. 

I'm impressed with your remaining so positive. Lots of love Sue xx


----------



## SUESUE (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanxs Sue for your message, we will try again maybe next year after a short rest to recharge the battteries. Sorry to see you m/c aswell, ts hard but nature has a funny way of stepping in !
Take care enjoy your xmas.  

Sue


----------



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

hi sue - DON'T GIVE UP!! my best friend and i had both desperately been trying ttc No. 2 and whilst i was never getting pg, she literally did once every three months for about one and a half years, we are both 41 nearly 42 - it is unbelievable in just how easily she got pg although sadly she too kept losing them early ie 5/6/7 weeks HOWEVER she is pg again and now 12 weeks and all looking fine for her (although she keeps being hospitalised suffering the most terrible sickness but the baby is fine) - so there you go, she NEVER thought she would achieve a working pregnancy and she has so there is hope for you yet (and me too i prey!!). all the best. jox


----------



## SUESUE (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi jo we will try again in the new year and keeping our fingers crossed,I have set a limit of 45 as after I think my body will have been through enough.

Sue x


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

Sue - I'm going to try again too in the new year but with tests for miscarriage and (if i get enough embryos) probably PGS to try to weed out ones with problems (more likely than not at our age). Have you thought about PGS? I've got an appointment with ARGC in a week or so's time to discuss it with them. It will mean moving from my current clinic to central london with all the hassle of that (and I've been really happy with my local clinic so really don't want to, but i guess needs must...).

Just a thought love. I'm 44 in March so do know what you mean about needing to have a time to give up. I think for me this is the last push.

All the best 

Sue x


----------

